# CNN gone psycho



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/articl ... House.html



> White House blasts 'grandstanding' CNN for lawsuit demanding Jim Acosta get back his press credentials after he was banned for clashing with female intern over press conference microphone


If you seen this as it happened you know Acosta was a real ***. He not only disrespected the office of president, but the female intern and everyone else who wanted to ask a question. It's as if he thought no one was important but him.

Now CNN thinks they have a constitutional right. The right to free press gives them the right to say what they want which is normally lie, but it doesn't give them the right to go anywhere they want. Evidently Acosta thinks he is the James Bond of journalism. Not licensed to kill, but licensed to be rude, overbearing, and to deceive his readers. I actually think he is such a fool that he thinks if he asks the president the same question enough times he will get the destructive answer he actually wants.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This one will be interesting and the sad part is I can see CNN winning.

Remember when the NFL and other sports said "no female" reporters in the locker rooms.

I know this is different because they are not singling out a "gender", "race". "creed", etc. But I can see our court system doing something.

But yes he was a clown, rude, and he did push away the arm of the intern. If the shoe was on the other foot and a "fox news" journalist did this. You would see an up roar about "charges" being filed.

But I hope that CNN loses this suit and gets some sort of "reprimand" for bringing up the suit. Because it will tone down the rhetoric on all sides and get journalism back to "reporting" and not driving a narrative. All national news organizations do this. :bop:

It isn't like CNN got banned. It was just Acosta. That is where I think they will lose out. So the "freedom of the press" is still there. But again... I can see a judge siding with them.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

True.....but the one who should clearly tone down the rhetoric is Trump. His crap about the recounts along with that Republican clown in Florida are the ones screaming . And he is ahead and will probably still win. ALL VOTES NEED TO BE COUNTED!!!! NO MATTER HOW LONG IT TAKES!!!! Shut up and wait for it to be over. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ ... id=DELLDHP



> Fox News backs CNN's lawsuit against Trump administration


Let this play out but it is a smart move by Fox. This way no matter the outcome of this lawsuit it is a good move. Because if a court favors CNN it will not allow any other president do this and Fox could act like CNN... or if they do start to act like Acosta they are protected. If the lawsuit gets tossed out... it shows solidarity of the press. A win/win for fox news. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Either way.....Trump was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and always got his way. He is throwing a tantrum when he doesn't get his way.....a 2 year old on the floor fake crying and kicking his feet and pounding his hands. What a big baby. Donald Trump forces the nation to make a choice. Are we going to be like him? Or are we going to be better than him. By looking at the House votes that are in every District. The majority DO NO WANT TO BE LIKE HIM. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Guess what Don......it will get A LOT worse when the House starts going after you. :bop: :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> ALL VOTES NEED TO BE COUNTED!!!! NO MATTER HOW LONG IT TAKES!!!!


 The media and democrats keep saying that, but it's absolutely wrong. Only legal votes should be counted. As far as how long it takes that's spelled out by law. We are either a nation guided by laws or we are not.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So any laws should never change?????After all we are a nation of laws and what is in cement should never be changed for the better. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken give me the name of any other nation on earth that would allow you or I to vote in their elections. It's pure stupidity. What would you think of 60 million of those nasty Russians voting for Trump. I'm sure the only reason the liberals want illegal aliens to vote is because they are sure they will vote for those who promise them the most at our expense. Buying votes with our money isn't to tough.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Who said anything about voting in someone else's elections. Here is what Florida requires to register to vote.How can anyone from somewhere else vote their? The pure stupidity is not counting all the ballots. No matter who is ahead or by how much.

To be able to register to vote in Florida, you must:
Be a U.S. citizen.
Be a Florida resident.
Be at least 18 years old. ...
Have never been legally judged ineligible to vote, for either mental incapacitation or crime.
Have not been convicted of a felony and had your civil rights restored.*

Identification Requirements for Voting
At your precinct, you will be asked to present a current and valid form of identification that includes a photograph and signature, i.e. a Florida Driver's License, or two separate forms which together contain this information. Other legal forms of identification include:

Florida driver's license
Florida identification card issued by the Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles
United States passport
Debit or credit card
Military identification
Student identification
Retirement center identification
Neighborhood association identification
Public assistance identification
Veteran health identification card (issued by the US Dept of Veteran Affairs)
Concealed carry weapons license issued pursuant to Florida Statute 790.06
Employee identification card issued by any branch, department, agency or entity of the Federal Government, the state, a county or a municipality.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

It is funny you posted that... a couple of comments I have...

1. Didn't people (people in congress) want to make a law that it was "illegal" to ask for identification when going to the polls to vote?

2. Wasn't a Gov. of a state or something bragging how they got 100,000 or so criminals in jail registered to vote? 
- Most of the time you are in jail is because of a felony!
- Parkland shooter voted. Again I don't think he has been sentenced/convicted yet. But he voted.

Just a couple of observations is all. My numbers could be off. There was articles on it just before the election.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Ken...
> 
> It is funny you posted that... a couple of comments I have...
> 
> 1. Didn't people (people in congress) want to make a law that it was "illegal" to ask for identification when going to the polls to vote.


During President Obama's 8 years on office, Democrats controlled Congress for the first 2 years, Congress was split for the middle 4 years, and Republicans controlled Congress for the last 2 years. Republicans would have stopped this the past 6 years. And if true according to Republicans Dems would have passed it the 2 before that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Who said anything about voting in someone else's elections.


 The left side of the democrats want illegal aliens to be able to vote. Also there are illegal votes in Florida so those should not count. A few years ago the lady in charge of the election in Broward county was caught moving ballots from one group to a different group with no record to tell which were legal and which were not. Now it looks like it has happened again. Why isn't she behind bars? Not all votes should be counted.



> Be a U.S. citizen.


 Your fellow democrats don't want that.


> Be a Florida resident.


 Well if they are not a U S citizen they sure are not Florida citizens.


> Have not been convicted of a felony and had your civil rights restored.*


 Florida democrats let them vote for Bush if you remember and at the same time tried to block the absentee soldiers votes. Real nice people, and they claim to support the military. They hate military and police. Depending on the military. The democrat in Arizona that won said she seen nothing wrong with U S citizens who fight with ISIS. Nice. If democrats cared at all about justice this woman would be charged with treason.

Edit: News minutes ago. The Florida law says today is the deadline to count votes. Now they say they need until Sunday. So they ignore the law again.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

I think you missed my point.

There has been lots of press out there about how asking for someone's id when they voted was "against" the law. I know I have read articles on it many many times. When in fact it is a law that you must carry ID on you at all times (I know in MN it is) Because you have to prove who you are. that is why if you don't have an ID on you and a police ask for it. then they ask for your SS# or something else to make sure you say who you are.

Anyways.... what I was getting at is you posted that you need a valid ID to vote. Yet people have been trying to pass laws saying you don't need ID or need to carry an ID because... wait for it....IT IS RACIST! Now I understand that minorities get asked these questions more often and it might lean towards "racism". But I have been asked for my ID multiple times. Granted it wasn't a "random" check. I was out hunting... I hand over my hunting license and then they need to se my ID as well. :bop:

But again.... you can look back and do a google search on Voter ID laws... and the fight people are putting up for it. :beer:

edit...
Just read this and you can see how it is a hot button issue.... and some polls stated 90% +/- reps wanted it, 70% +/- independents wanted it.... and 60% +/- Dems wanted it. So what does that tell you about some Dem Leadership.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voter_ID_ ... ted_States


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Except for voting......I haven't been asked for an ID since I looked over 21.

What I posted are the voting laws in Florida directly from the SEC of States Office. Are polling judges not obeying the laws? From everything I have seen....there has been no fraud in any state.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

Like I mentioned... I just find it funny is all.

People scream about voter fraud... #1 have an id. Done that will eliminate lots of the concern.

I also find it funny that it states about the "felony"... and yet there was news articles bragging about getting people in jail registered to vote. Also there are groups going out into jails trying to register people to vote.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Judge sides with CNN. To bad Trump. Live with it. :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Judge sides with CNN. To bad Trump. Live with it. :crybaby: :crybaby:


 Lets see if it gets to the supreme court. A free press doesn't give them a free pass anywhere they want to go. It only guarantees that CNN can spread bs.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

BS to some.....candy to others. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> BS to some.....candy to others. :beer:


 I have heard that distinction is a common problem for the left. oke: :rollin: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

yup......the total BS is to the right of center. As far as you can see. Need your Vortex Binocs to see the end. :beer: :rollin:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Judge sides with CNN. To bad Trump. Live with it. :crybaby: :crybaby:


Oh, he's going to live with it all right. Drafting press conference rules right now. The main reason for this decision was lack of 5th Amendment Due Process, in other words there weren't any rules for decorum, there will be now. Any more disruptions from Jimmie or anyone else and the conference is shut down, or the disrupter is removed. I wonder how long it will take the other journalists to express their displeasure with Acosta and CNN.

I see this as a good thing, the other news organizations will put pressure on the CNN windbag to keep his mouth shut. I'm betting that it will be one question at a time, by a person chosen by the presenter and asked from a specific microphone, no more yelling over everyone else.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

huntin1 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Judge sides with CNN. To bad Trump. Live with it. :crybaby: :crybaby:
> ...


Yup.....5th amendment....".Keep your mouth shut."


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well Ken I guess you and I see press conferences differently. They are a platform for getting factual statements about a specific event to the reporters so that they can report on the event in a factual manner. They are not a platform for any reporter to express their personal political beliefs nor the beliefs of the organization they work for. Acosta crossed the line and got slapped for it. The judge ruled that his 5th Amendment right to due process had been violated because the White House did not have written rules that govern behavior during press conferences, they will now.

Personally, I don't care to hear Jim Acosta or any other reporter express their opinion, whether it is liberal or conservative. Reporters are there to collect facts about an issue or event and then report those facts to us,that's how it used to be any way. The mainstream liberal media does not do this any longer. They have a political agenda and everything they say and do is slanted towards that agenda. And yes that also includes the conservative media outlets as well.

Personally I'm so sick of the shoddy reporting that is based solely on the reporters own political leanings that I rarely watch the news anymore. Sad really, but I prefer to listen to someone reporting the news as it is, not slanted to match their own personal beliefs.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Personally, I don't care to hear Jim Acosta or any other reporter express their opinion, whether it is liberal or conservative.


 Bingo. You have to be extremely partisan to accept behavior like Acosta. You have to be extremely arrogant and sexist to treat a young lady the way Acosta did. The media doesn't do it's job anymore. If they did it wouldn't be 90% positive for the left and 92% negative for Trump. No one is that good or that bad. Only partisanship can shift this type of reporting. You also have to be extremely partisan to accept it or excuse it. You have to accept our side vs their side and think it's all a big game and not that serious.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Agree totally with Huntin1! :beer:

I knew CNN would win.... but not about "freedom of the press".... I will admit I forgot about the due process. But I figured they would win this little case.

I am with Huntin1 on this... it will now have guidelines on how to act. Which is needed if you watch any of the press confrences. People are just shouting questions and talking over each other. that isn't a "conference". It is not even a debate... it is uncivil discussion. Honestly I am glad Trump lost this. Now it is forcing them to come up with rules and that is a good thing.

Also agree 100% with Huntin1 as *all media* is corrupt now. They only want to push their agenda or philosophy. Which isn't journalism.... it is crap! It is them feeling that the audience is stupid and cant come up with their own conclusions and need you the "journalist" to tell them what to think. Which is pure BS!.

Anyways.... this whole thing is turning out for the good if you ask me... for everyone. It will force the "journalists" to start to behave and not just shout out questions and talk over people. It will force them to be civil. It might force them to do actual reporting... ir they remember how. LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It might force them to do actual reporting.


 OK now your getting over optimistic. :rollin: The public is confusing reporting and commentating. Unfortunately the "reporters" have it confused also.

Here is a test for you to understand where the uncivilized behavior comes from. Next time you watch a news show where there are thee or four guests and one interviewer: they all know they have a certain amount of time to respond to a question. Watch and see which side has no manners and continually interrupts. Not that they didn't have a chance, but they try talk over the next person who has a turn. I will not bias your opinion so make up your own mind liberal or conservative that does this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

Oh I know what the answer will be 95% of the time. :beer: The one typically sitting there waiting their turn calmly is most likely a conservative. The one who talks over and interrupts is the liberal. I have seen it over and over and over. :bop:

Also in the press briefings.... it is always the same ones grandstanding.... Acosta, Ryan, CNN, MSNBC, etc. I cant think of the names. But it is the same 3-5 who do it non stop and at every press briefing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't watch those guys without thinking of the scene in Lonesome Dove where Captain Call bounces the bartenders face off the bar and says "if there is one thing I can't tolerate it's bad manners". Something like that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Agreed 100%.... and I am the same way. It is hard to watch and get info. Because they don't let anyone answer the question and they keep asking the same questions.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------

